# Red Dragonets @ BA's Mississauga included 25% off



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Around 10 Red dragonets in small tank all look healthy and colour full


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

I believe more than 10  for anyone who love that fish


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*dragonet*

Zoa, what were they asking for them?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry I did not ask for price  25% off I think it very good deal anyway


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

That is true 

Thanks for the heads up. 
Interesting markings!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Just called them and they are priced at $32.99 before the discount. They are 2"-2.5". They also got yesterday very small ones 0.5"-1" but no price yet.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

No problem 
They also have very small Chevorn Tang for $249.99 -25% off + tax not to bad  the fish came for awhile eating and ich free


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

george said:


> Just called them and they are priced at $32.99 before the discount. They are 2"-2.5". They also got yesterday very small ones 0.5"-1" but no price yet.


Wow $33 -25% off ? Now I come back buy it all  road trip


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Reefbuilders pics and link

http://reefbuilders.com/2012/08/22/moyers-dragonet/


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

To be clear, Moyers and Ruby Reds are not the same Dragonet.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

BA has red scooter blenny.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

This link http://reefbuilders.com/2013/04/19/rubyb-red-dragonet-simultaneous-worldwide-splash/


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

zoapaly said:


> No problem
> They also have very small Chevorn Tang for $249.99 -25% off + tax not to bad  the fish came for awhile eating and ich free


Chevron Tang (Ctenochaetus hawaiiensis)


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Des, any picture with the dragonets?


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

george said:


> Des, any picture with the dragonets?


No, this was a picture I took last week.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*ruby reds*

George. I am off to big als in brampton after work.
They have another shipment it, I am going to take a look at the female they have set aside for me. 
I can snap a pic and send it to your phone


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds good Mike.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Im here now in Mississauga. The price is $90 less 25%.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*big als brampton.*

69.99 a piece. Healthy, males and females. 4 or 5 available, 3 males, 2 female


----------

